# Sticky  Share Youtube Videos?



## barrelman

Seems quite a few of us use Youtube to store and share video clips of our dogs. Perhaps it might be a good idea to share our Youtube Videos and Youtube id/name to allow us to subscribe and share videos? 
My Youtube Id is "cooper1258" (obviously minus the quotes). Below is a link to a short clip of My dog Stanley. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/cooper1258 Let me know your views on this idea 
P. S. I won't be offended if you think it's not a good idea. Lol


----------



## embee

Great idea, especially for those that need a regular fix of 'cockapoo' 

Here's Flo but I've used Photobucket as it just seems easier. There are also a couple of albums for Flo that you can take a look at while you are there.

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/?action=view&current=flo002.mp4


----------



## barrelman

embee said:


> Great idea, especially for those that need a regular fix of 'cockapoo'
> 
> Here's Flo but I've used Photobucket as it just seems easier. There are also a couple of albums for Flo that you can take a look at while you are there.
> 
> http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/?action=view&current=flo002.mp4


Great video just as I was hoping useful to see others videos. Not quite upto her training standards but getting there


----------



## Dylansmum

I didn't realise that photobucket did videos. Mandy, Flo puts Dylan to shame. I've resolved to do more training with him. He is great in some ways but needs to be more controlled - and I MUST get a grip on the barking. It's really starting to get on my nerves!


----------



## Dylansmum

Mat I still can't get that link to work - it takes me to a page where kendal's video is, but not yours. But I saw your video ok when I subscribed to your page. Stanley looks just like my friend's cockapoo. He has the same white chest and curly coat. Both Stanley and Flo are much more controlled than Dylan. Must try harder!!


----------



## barrelman

Dylansmum said:


> Mat I still can't get that link to work - it takes me to a page where kendal's video is, but not yours. But I saw your video ok when I subscribed to your page. Stanley looks just like my friend's cockapoo. He has the same white chest and curly coat. Both Stanley and Flo are much more controlled than Dylan. Must try harder!!


I have updated the link again and am hoping this has worked. Thanks for the complement. Stanleys got more work to do before we get to Flos standard.! Would you mind testing the link and updating me please


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> I didn't realise that photobucket did videos. Mandy, Flo puts Dylan to shame. I've resolved to do more training with him. He is great in some ways but needs to be more controlled - and I MUST get a grip on the barking. It's really starting to get on my nerves!


Ahh, Dylan and Stanley are both great. Remember Flo is older at 14 months and they start to settle after 12 months. I've noticed a big difference in Flo over the last 2 months now she is coming out of her adolescent phase!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum

Nope, still not working for me. I'm just getting a Youtube page with several videos on. Is it just me??


----------



## embee

barrelman said:


> I have updated the link again and am hoping this has worked. Thanks for the complement. Stanleys got more work to do before we get to Flos standard.! Would you mind testing the link and updating me please


I still can't get your link to work Mat, I'm getting the same as Helen


----------



## barrelman

I've had one last try at changing the link. If someone could give it a try for me please. Cheers


----------



## kendal

http://www.youtube.com/user/kendal25188?feature=mhum


----------



## kendal

barrelman said:


> I've had one last try at changing the link. If someone could give it a try for me please. Cheers


sortted it.


----------



## barrelman

kendal said:


> sortted it.


At last! Thanks


----------



## embee

barrelman said:


> I've had one last try at changing the link. If someone could give it a try for me please. Cheers


This link works for Stanley movies
http://www.youtube.com/user/cooper1258


----------



## Dylansmum

Mat, your original link on this thread is still not working, but the one that Mandy posted above for you works fine.


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> Mat, your original link on this thread is still not working, but the one that Mandy posted above for you works fine.


Your link didn't work Mat because you didn't have a space between the link and the start of your sentence you had this http://www.youtube.com/user/cooper1258Let and the 'Let' bit at the end meant the link wasn't valid, that's all.


----------



## Tressa

embee said:


> Ahh, Dylan and Stanley are both great. Remember Flo is older at 14 months and they start to settle after 12 months. I've noticed a big difference in Flo over the last 2 months now she is coming out of her adolescent phase!!!!


Thank heavens for that - hopefully only a couple of more months before Teddy recognises his name again


----------



## barrelman

QUOTE=embee;6181]Your link didn't work Mat because you didn't have a space between the link and the start of your sentence you had this http://www.youtube.com/user/cooper1258Let and the 'Let' bit at the end meant the link wasn't valid, that's all.[/QUOTE]

Thanks something as simple as typing error! Not many people sharing videos yet though


----------



## embee

Here's Flo at 2 weeks old. To spot Flo look out for the one with a white dot between her shoulders. They were such a lovely litter and you can see what a lovely nature mum Aggy has - in the brief shot of her at the end I'm stroking her while the rest of the family are picking up her 2 weeks old babies and she was happy, tail wagging and relaxed - not at all anxious about the babies.

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/?action=view&current=flo001.mp4


----------



## barrelman

Nice video Mandy you tend to forget how much they grow and change in such a short time. Here's on of Stanley taken tonight doing a bit of his regular training. Not the best he can do but we do some every day. Just 5 minutes here and there 4-5 times a day 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXVUj3cjn90&feature=feedu


----------



## kendal

barrelman said:


> Nice video Mandy you tend to forget how much they grow and change in such a short time. Here's on of Stanley taken tonight doing a bit of his regular training. Not the best he can do but we do some every day. Just 5 minutes here and there 4-5 times a day
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXVUj3cjn90&feature=feedu


just changed your link again, your links are strange the have m.youtube dont know what that is.


----------



## embee

*Flo playing ball*

Flo loves fetching the ball and would do this for hours until she dropped...
http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums...ovies/?action=view&current=Floplayingball.mp4


----------



## Dylansmum

Dylan loves that too, except that with him it's wild excitement, total lack of control and continuous manic barking and howling! Flo is so well behaved. I'll try to take a video soon and you'll see the difference.


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> Dylan loves that too, except that with him it's wild excitement, total lack of control and continuous manic barking and howling! Flo is so well behaved. I'll try to take a video soon and you'll see the difference.


. 

Would love to see more vids of Dylan, he's much younger than Flo and she used to be a lot more excitable. When she used to make a fuss and barked I wouldn't throw the ball I just ignored her and waited till she sat which is why she brings the ball back and sits now.


----------



## Dylansmum

I can and do sometimes make Dylan sit before I throw, but it's such an effort for him that I take pity on him and don't make him do it all the time! His barking drives me insane, but I suppose I feel like I'd be squashing his personality too much to stop it altogether. He is just so joyful and has such a wonderful time that you can't help but enjoy watching, despite the noise.


----------



## wilfiboy

Love your videos ... have nt posted any cos I have nt got any lol .. Wilf will sit for you to throw the ball but will only give it up if I'm throwing another.He would much prefer that cocker past time take the ball away lie down and chew it x


----------



## embee

Apologies if I am giving the impression that Flo is perfectly trained. If I don't treat her fairly regularly when throwing a ball we end up playing 'overweight, out of condition owner makes an utter berk of herself chasing fit, fast dog and never gets the ball' game


----------



## wilfiboy

Cant back peddle now Mandy we knows she's perfect lol .. Im more likely to be playing over weight middle aged owner throws the ball then has to go and fetch it herself lol x


----------



## barrelman

embee said:


> Flo loves fetching the ball and would do this for hours until she dropped...
> http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums...ovies/?action=view&current=Floplayingball.mp4


Shes very good, Stanley loves to fetch to,. Sadly he brings things straight back 6ft from me drops it on the floor. Then if I make any movement to pick up he ball he picks it back up and moves away from me. ALL I want to do is throw the dam thing again but he wont give it up. Keep the videos coming great to see them


----------



## embee

barrelman said:


> Shes very good, Stanley loves to fetch to,. Sadly he brings things straight back 6ft from me drops it on the floor. Then if I make any movement to pick up he ball he picks it back up and moves away from me. ALL I want to do is throw the dam thing again but he wont give it up. Keep the videos coming great to see them


If I try to play fetch with Flo without some 'high value' treats she would do the same as Stanley after a few throws. At the moment I treat her every 2 or 3 throws and I'm gradually reducing the amount of times she will get a treat. I vary the frequency of treating to keep her guessing and motivated to bring the ball back - 1 throw then treat, 4 throws then treat, 2 throws then treat. When she was really young I had to have 2 balls - I'd throw one then she would drop the one in her mouth to go and get the other.

How about some more vids of Stanley?


----------



## Dylansmum

Maybe Dylan isn't that bad then. I don't use treats at all. Either he'll drop the ball voluntarily or I'll command drop and he does - most of the time! Once it gets a bit squashy he starts to chew it up in between throws. But his stupidest thing is that he will run out before I throw the ball - he likes to be almost there by the time it lands. So of course I don't always throw it and he gets more exercise that way. But never learns to wait!


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> Maybe Dylan isn't that bad then. I don't use treats at all. Either he'll drop the ball voluntarily or I'll command drop and he does - most of the time! Once it gets a bit squashy he starts to chew it up in between throws. But his stupidest thing is that he will run out before I throw the ball - he likes to be almost there by the time it lands. So of course I don't always throw it and he gets more exercise that way. But never learns to wait!


Flo sometimes runs out to where she thinks I'll throw the ball and, if she does, I throw it in the opposite direction, that way she has to run twice as far and because she now knows I might throw it in another direction she mostly waits now to see what way it will go.


----------



## wilfiboy

Wilf is just daft ... he often runs in the wrong direction even when he's watched me throw it..then spends ages sniffing around for it ..... needless to say then Im off to retreive it x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Wilf is just daft ... he often runs in the wrong direction even when he's watched me throw it..then spends ages sniffing around for it ..... needless to say then Im off to retreive it x


But don't you see, he is not daft at all. He has trained you how to fetch the ball and thinks "I'll let her throw the ball then if I go the opposite way, ignore her and sniff about she'll eventually figure out that she has to retrieve it." He probably thinks you are a slow leaner but you are getting there


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahh thats it he probably thinks Im daft and he's right ... she keeps throwing that thing just to run after it ... and I always thought golf was daft for the same reasons lol ... no wonder mable has nt grasped the game she's no idea what we're doing x


----------



## Dylansmum

Well this is what my noisy, undisciplined pooch is like with a ball launcher. 1 out of 10 for training but 10 out of 10 for sheer fun 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32C2FB_r8Pk


----------



## wilfiboy

Aww he's lovely .. his chocolate is so rich and I love his paws x


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> Well this is what my noisy, undisciplined pooch is like with a ball launcher. 1 out of 10 for training but 10 out of 10 for sheer fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32C2FB_r8Pk


Awwww he's having such a lot of fun. I love the dreadlock look on his head. When does he go to the groomers?


----------



## Dylansmum

Thursday. Here's hoping he comes out recognisable!


----------



## embee

Ahhh when you get him back he'll be all fluffy, soft and huggable. Now that Flo is quite short I can comb her over every evening with a coarse comb in a few minutes which is a lot more enjoyable than 30 minutes dragging a slicker brush through her (although it does mean I'm only making 1 pom pom a month now instead of 3 a day )


----------



## lady amanda

embee said:


> Great idea, especially for those that need a regular fix of 'cockapoo'
> 
> Here's Flo but I've used Photobucket as it just seems easier. There are also a couple of albums for Flo that you can take a look at while you are there.
> 
> http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/?action=view&current=flo002.mp4


OMG!!! how cute is that video!!! she is so good!  and what an enthusiastic roll over!!! Lady doesn't get that one at all yet


----------



## lady amanda

Dylansmum said:


> Well this is what my noisy, undisciplined pooch is like with a ball launcher. 1 out of 10 for training but 10 out of 10 for sheer fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32C2FB_r8Pk


WOW! look at him run!!! very cute! you guys are making me want to bust out the video camera for Lady!


----------



## Dylansmum

lady amanda said:


> WOW! look at him run!!! very cute! you guys are making me want to bust out the video camera for Lady!


So what are you waiting for - Do it!!!


----------



## lady amanda

Dylansmum said:


> So what are you waiting for - Do it!!!


HAHAH sounds good to me!!! might do it this weekend!


----------



## parapluie

What a great thread!
Here's mine. Not many on there at all but maybe I will be inspired to add more now 
http://www.youtube.com/user/parapluieee


----------



## parapluie

Helen, Mat, awesome videos! Keep them coming! Hopefully more people will post on here 
Mandy, I'm so sad yours wont load for me!  I tried a few times but can only watch a few seconds before an unending buffering takes place. In what I did see, Flo looks great!


----------



## paul1959

*Jess!*

Just a short one. My first attempt at making a video, the music was the first one I clicked on so not really relevant.

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o290/freonwarrior/?action=view&current=Jess.mp4


----------



## parapluie

aww she looks like she's having a blast


----------



## Dylansmum

Gorgeous! I see she loves sticks and balls just like Dylan! They are such fun.


----------



## barrelman

*New video of Stanley*

Stanley learns to swim today. Not in the plan for this afternoons walk. He saw a football left by someone in a huge field in the middle of a pond swollen by all today's rain. Not being able to grab the ball initially meant he got deeper until he was forced to swim aged little. Hopefully you'll enjoy the video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=GJwpIVa9-ho


----------



## parapluie

Haha poor thing must have been freezing, though doesn't seem to mind at all! Has he never been swimming before? How old is he? I can't wait til it warms so I can take rufus swimming.


----------



## Dylansmum

Looks like he enjoyed it. Dylan went swimming one freezing night in December in our pool when we had let him out for a pre-sleep wee. It was ages before we realised, and don't know how long he was in there, but fortunately no after-effects. They are good swimmers! He also fell in the lake the other day when he was trying to drink from it and we had to drag him out


----------



## barrelman

parapluie said:


> Haha poor thing must have been freezing, though doesn't seem to mind at all! Has he never been swimming before? How old is he? I can't wait til it warms so I can take rufus swimming.


Stanley is 9 months old. It's the first time he's had a good splash around. When he was 6 months old he jumped into an ice covered drain and went straight through into the water. He was out double quick that time though and wondered if it may have put him off. OBVIOUSLY NOT


----------



## parapluie

hahaha well good for him, resilient boy


----------



## weez74

Ah, poor you. You went to all the trouble of getting him all togged up to keep him clean and dry and then he does that! Nice video.

Stanley looks like a lovely little rascal!


----------



## embee

Here's Flo starting to learn some basic heelwork and distance commands....
http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums...osmovies/?action=view&current=Flotraining.mp4


----------



## progressivetruth

Hi, this is Kimberly. I have a video also of Oreo on Youtube. My address is: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/progressivetruth

Enjoy


----------



## barrelman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eUCBOtWOd4

Check out Stanleys latest training aid. You will not dig up my lawn this summer!


----------



## embee

barrelman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eUCBOtWOd4
> 
> Check out Stanleys latest training aid. You will not dig up my lawn this summer!


What a great idea. I love the way he stops and looks when you call him to see if It's OK to carry on, he's obviously been told off for digging and can't quite believe his luck that digging in his sand pit is OK


----------



## lady amanda

awww he loves it


----------



## kendal

lol your house is going to turn into a beach lol i coauldnt cope with the sand in their coats oh and our cats would just use it as a litter box lol i wonder how much sand will still be in the sand box by the end of the week lol 

but it does look like he is having a ball


----------



## barrelman

I can't see it working. The sand went everywhere. Then to cap it all. I let him out at 2100 tonight unsupervised for 2 minutes in the garden and he dug see 6" deep hole in the middle of the lawn. I'm considering laying chicken wire over the whole lawn!


----------



## kendal

barrelman said:


> I can't see it working. The sand went everywhere. Then to cap it all. I let him out at 2100 tonight unsupervised for 2 minutes in the garden and he dug see 6" deep hole in the middle of the lawn. I'm considering laying chicken wire over the whole lawn!


lol i didnt want to say, but they way i see it your encoreging him to dig by alowing him to did in the pit. it wouldnt work unless you were vey strick and taught him to only dig sand, but even then he might not learn the difference between sand and lawn. 

Inca Digs but only out on a walk but only if im standing about too long talking.


----------



## barrelman

Ha, I've been watching its me or the dog. Victoria Stillwell is clearly wrong on this one


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> lol your house is going to turn into a beach lol i coauldnt cope with the sand in their coats oh and our cats would just use it as a litter box lol i wonder how much sand will still be in the sand box by the end of the week lol
> 
> but it does look like he is having a ball


Oh yeah - didn't think about all the sand getting into their coat and trailing indoors. Maybe not such a great idea after all. Flo only tried to dig when young and I simply picked her up and put her in a pen on the patio each time she started to dig and she soon stopped.


----------



## wilfiboy

lol he's having a great time ... you'll be cleaning that up forever ... can he do sand castles x


----------



## weez74

You'll just have to move and live on a beach.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

*Ziggy YouTube clip*

Here's a clip of Ziggy one of our stud poodles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zATxQG5bPYg


----------



## Jukee Doodles

*Bella and 4 week old pups*

Here's a clip of (the beautiful) Bella and her 4 week old cockapoo puppies....Ahhhhhh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0sCQk-T4ts


----------



## Dylansmum

Jukee Doodles said:


> Here's a clip of (the beautiful) Bella and her 4 week old cockapoo puppies....Ahhhhhh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0sCQk-T4ts


Well if you're trying to make us all broody then you're succeeding :smile:


----------



## lady amanda

AWWWWWWWWWWW Bella and her pups are sooooo cute!!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Dylansmum said:


> Well if you're trying to make us all broody then you're succeeding :smile:


That's one reason why we are breeders.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

OMG I found this clip of Buzz and his sister Betsie. I'd forgotten I even had this one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhTu3dzlOaE


----------



## Sarette

Oh so cute Jukee!! Gorgeous pups


----------



## Jedicrazy

Dylansmum said:


> Well this is what my noisy, undisciplined pooch is like with a ball launcher. 1 out of 10 for training but 10 out of 10 for sheer fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32C2FB_r8Pk


Helen, I just love Dylan. Such a happy chap!


----------



## embee

Jukee Doodles said:


> That's one reason why we are breeders.


Broody, broody, broody - it's working.

Here's a vid of Flo doing 'lamb leaps' through a wild flower meadow - love her... http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums.../flosmovies/?action=view&current=MOV04176.mp4


----------



## embee

Ahhh Dylan you just love life  Shhh - I'm going to do a competition category for 'noisiest dog' at the southern meet, the other dogs won't stand a chance


----------



## lady amanda

Mandy! That is such a cute video!!!!


----------



## paul1959

firstfreonwarrior

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee


----------



## embee

Oh - I forgotten all about this thread. Any excuse to post movies. Here's Flo, Remy and Obi having a mini meet in Harpenden a few weeks ago...

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums...flosmovies/?action=view&current=Remy14med.mp4


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Ooooo fun! I have quite a few  I'm LauraGolding7710

Here's a few of my favourites...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_NsdNgQp0s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vI7u4aPWDI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN8tgaLq5aY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz8vn92JuDg


----------



## ilovelucy

Lucy's 1st trip to the beach. She absolutely loved it!  

http://youtu.be/v8uo00pkFek


----------



## embee

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Ooooo fun! I have quite a few  I'm LauraGolding7710


Lovely, lovely videos Laura. Poppy's colour is gorgeous and they look like they are getting along really well


----------



## embee

ilovelucy said:


> Lucy's 1st trip to the beach. She absolutely loved it!


Awwww so cute. I'm so pleased this thread has been revived as I love watching all the movies


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

embee said:


> Lovely, lovely videos Laura. Poppy's colour is gorgeous and they look like they are getting along really well


Thank you Mandy  They're getting along much better! How big is little Remy now? Poppy still seems so small! They slept in my room together lovely last night as well


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

ilovelucy said:


> Lucy's 1st trip to the beach. She absolutely loved it!
> 
> http://youtu.be/v8uo00pkFek


& OMG Lucy is just gorgeous! Very pretty cockapoo  & a pretty name  (it's my sisters ame as well).


----------



## caradunne

Lucy is amazing, what a lovely beach - so jealous (of the beach)

Laura Izzy and Poppy are both adorable, I love her chewing the ear!!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

caradunne said:


> Laura Izzy and Poppy are both adorable, I love her chewing the ear!!!!!!


Thank you Cara  Glad you enjoyed the videos, it's not often I can get a really nice video for a decent amount of time without a bit of growling & barking etc haha, so when I can I do!


----------



## ilovelucy

I'm glad everyone enjoyed the video! It is at a beach in Monterey, California. She is cutie pie and full of energy, as you can see  I love watching everyone elses videos too, cockapoos really are the best!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Oooo another American  I wish I lived near a beach  We have to be staying somewhere with a beach for ours to go for on a walk on one  great to hear you love cockapoos so much  They are amazing, look forward to more videos of little Lucy


----------



## ilovelucy

Lucy is such a spaz! I love when she just lays there with her legs all spread out 

http://youtu.be/aNzLLqAP07w


----------



## paul1959

I have a pint of whatever she has had! lol.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Lucy is soooooo pretty! & I love that video  Izzie lays like that all the time haha, she is a character sliding around the floor bless her


----------



## paul1959

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Ooooo fun! I have quite a few  I'm LauraGolding7710
> 
> Here's a few of my favourites...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_NsdNgQp0s
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vI7u4aPWDI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN8tgaLq5aY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz8vn92JuDg


The sofa 'fight' just sent Jessica nuts!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

paul1959 said:


> The sofa 'fight' just sent Jessica nuts!


Haha I hope it was in a good way 
Last night we watched a film & dogs were barking on it in the background & Izzie thought the noises were coming from outside so she was going mad barking! She never generally pays attention to the tv so it was funny


----------



## axtenren




----------



## ilovelucy

Lucy was outside today playing with our neighbors kitten forever! It was so entertaining cause she started out just playing with him, then started bounding all over the place and jumping over and around the kitten. The kitty was so mellow and didnt seem to mind Lucy's attack 

http://youtu.be/KOPk51fv_YI


----------



## Jedicrazy

Keep forgetting this thread is here. Here's the short video from the recent Cassiobury Park meet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8bE7...ature=youtu.be


----------



## darren-gardner

hi all if you go on youtube and put in Heidi the cockapoo you will see my dog singing to coronation street


----------



## embee

Flo learning agility basics - links to youtube videos http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/agility-movies.html

Remy 3 weeks to 8 months - links to youtube videos http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/movies.html


----------



## paul1959

Jessica going loopy after her bath, wound up by me a bit!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXfYwOtRFH8&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## BertieBassett

My utube id is bertiebassett21

Iv uploaded a few videos from when he was a puppy.


----------



## Vicky

Hey here some film of cookie 1 when she was puppy on her first day home she was just eight weeks. And one from brighton beach taken a few days ago. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLAC3O1CwoI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNHuZrJPjyM


----------



## DB1

Cookie is so good staying that close to you on the beach, Dudley would be flying round all over the place!!


----------



## Lynn<3

I never made one, but Miles has a youtube video from animal control >_<.


----------



## dio.ren

*Molly and her friend Neville*


----------



## Vicky

DB1 said:


> Cookie is so good staying that close to you on the beach, Dudley would be flying round all over the place!!


Aww thank you Cookie has always been so good off the lead. And will never goes off to far and always comes back. I only ever had one day with her where I spent 45 minutes trying to get her back on the lead when she was younger so I was very lucky. On the lead thou is another story lol.


----------



## Vicky

dio.ren said:


>


So sweet. I love Molly's fur it is gorgeous.


----------



## ohyeahitsclaire

Tilly normally doesn't pay any attention to the tv but Bambi really caught her eye. Not for long though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raNtHyVtI0I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## andytashbuddy

Only had buddy since Tuesday but got loads of videos of him. Uploaded 4 to youtube and probably many more to come lol
http://youtu.be/fty7T-4TbWo
http://youtu.be/D5VoOeqTBPQ
http://youtu.be/_3yE12VnYYk
http://youtu.be/qKvRTVaDKQE


----------



## DB1

If you put in Dudley the Cockapoo in the you tube search you can find mine, must upload some more.


----------



## Tinman

Buddy's very cute! X


----------



## andytashbuddy

He's certainly getting plenty of attention the cure little fur ball


----------



## Duncans

You're right, it is a good idea


----------

